# Urticating Hair Allergy



## IrishPolishman (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone ever have any weird reactions to the urticating hairs after handling a T?  My hands just broke out with a weird rash/bumps. I don't know if it's coincidence but I only noticed it after handling my Ts for a minute or so.  Just curious if anyone has ever had any weird reactions...and if so...how'd did you remedy it?


----------



## karmeleon (Feb 26, 2009)

I have had the same thing. Wash with soap and water and try and avoid the utricating hairs that cause it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 26, 2009)

soapy hot water. then use duct tape.


----------



## jeepinwu2 (Feb 26, 2009)

That really sucks you have that reaction.  If I get any on my hands or fingers it just feels like I got a small cactus needle or something.   My buddy gets the itchy rash / blisters on his hands from them.  He's thought about not keeping NW T's anymore because of it.   Rubber gloves might help.


----------



## Zayshah (Feb 26, 2009)

I get those all the time, they're called hives.  That's not just an itching reaction, it means your skin is allergic to the hairs... however, I have a friend who's skin is allergic to the substrate her G. Rosie is on, so it may be that, too (though, looking at how many posts you've made, I think you would know by now if it was the substrate C: )
I would run them under cold water, try to get the hairs off however you can, then put on some aloe vera and an ice pack.  It makes the hive swelling go down.  Don't let anything touch your hands while they're still red, and be _especially_ careful not to let your hands near any heat or get hot at all.  Don't put any alcohol on them, even if they start to bleed from itching- that will make them way way worse.

I get hives a lot (ultra-sensetive skin), they suck


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 26, 2009)

i itch too. the itchiness has lasted several days on me before; never broke out though.  so you're  not alone.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 26, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> anyone ever have any weird reactions to the urticating hairs after handling a T?  My hands just broke out with a weird rash/bumps


I don't think that's a weird reaction. I'm pretty sure that's what urticating hairs are SUPPOSED to do.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 26, 2009)

I have pretty sensitive skin, and get dishydrotic dermatitis (tiny, incredibly itchy little blisters along the sides of my fingers, on my palms, etc) after handling my rosie, hence why I generally avoid handling. Of course, I have eczema anyways, and get this type of dermatitis on a fairly regular basis regardless of whether or not I have been in contact with U-hairs, so I just learned to deal with it.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 26, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I have pretty sensitive skin, and get *dishydrotic dermatitis* (tiny, incredibly itchy little blisters along the sides of my fingers, on my palms, etc) after handling my rosie, hence why I generally avoid handling. Of course, I have eczema anyways, and get this type of dermatitis on a fairly regular basis regardless of whether or not I have been in contact with U-hairs, so I just learned to deal with it.


THANK YOU THANK YOU !!

I now know what it is I have.
I also thought there was a connection to my T's or maybe roaches.
Hmmm


----------



## Travis K (Feb 26, 2009)

I get these just not this many.  They are only on my palms and fingers.  If I get any U-hairs on any other part of my skin I just itch a little bit, but my palms and fingers get those little water blisters.  Dishydrotic eczema, like mentioned above.

But my Ts are worth the itch. 

Regards,


----------



## Travis K (Feb 26, 2009)

*Remedy ???*

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...sp=20&um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&sa=N

Try this out, and see if it helps.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Feb 26, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I have pretty sensitive skin, and get dishydrotic dermatitis (tiny, incredibly itchy little blisters along the sides of my fingers, on my palms, etc) after handling my rosie, hence why I generally avoid handling. Of course, I have eczema anyways, and get this type of dermatitis on a fairly regular basis regardless of whether or not I have been in contact with U-hairs, so I just learned to deal with it.





Nerri1029 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU !!
> 
> I now know what it is I have.
> I also thought there was a connection to my T's or maybe roaches.
> Hmmm



Oh wow.  Ive always wondered what I had, but never thought there was a name for it.  I get these too, almost everytime I have to handle a T.  So good to finally know!  Thanks!


----------



## Sterlingspider (Feb 26, 2009)

I get that all the time from other environmental things, though so far not the Ts (those mostly just feel like fiberglass). *fingers crossed*

Once you've done all you can to get rid of the hairs... avoid hot water and heat, avoid any drying soap and *especially* anything antibacterial, use OTC hydrocortizone to help with the itching and KEEP YOUR HANDS MOISTURIZED. 

Moisturizer should be for sensitive skin and should not have any fragrances or petroleum products, and should be reapplied every time you wash for as long as you have the outbreak.

I find it's easiest to mix a bit of the hydrocortizone cream with the moisturizer when it gets really itchy as it's not something you should really be slathering yourself in too often.

I used to get it regularly to the point that the sides of my fingers would dry out and crack (I actually have scars), and I've pretty much got it under control at this point.

Oh, and yes... coconut oil is actually pretty good as remedies go, though lotion just tends to be easier and won't make it impossible to open doorknobs for the next hour.


----------



## Travis K (Feb 27, 2009)

Sterlingspider said:


> I get that all the time from other environmental things, though so far not the Ts (those mostly just feel like fiberglass). *fingers crossed*
> 
> Once you've done all you can to get rid of the hairs... avoid hot water and heat, avoid any drying soap and *especially* anything antibacterial, use OTC hydrocortizone to help with the itching and KEEP YOUR HANDS MOISTURIZED.
> 
> ...


GREAT INFO,

I hope this thread comes in handy to many people in the future, it has some good information.


----------



## Marcink125 (Feb 27, 2009)

I only itch on my area between my wrists and my elbows, thats it. This happenned to me once when I was doing so maintainace in my ephebopus murinus's container. My hands have never itched though. But in general I don't have a problem with hairs.


----------



## SpiderLady79 (Feb 27, 2009)

I must be the odd one all my T's so far have the hairs and kick them at me from time to time but I have NEVER nor has anyone in my family (my daughter has supper sensitive skin) ever had a issue with them and we never wear gloves


----------



## Paramite (Feb 27, 2009)

When I bought my sub-adult T. blondi (an adult now) I got a hair cloud to my face. I must say, it iched a while, but that's about it. I guess I'm lucky, because I've never had any real reactions to urticating hairs.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Feb 28, 2009)

It's just weird that I had a reaction to the U-hairs.  I've never been sensitive to anything in my life.  It's gone for now but the next time I handle any NW t i'm definitely putting gloves on.  I still enjoy keeping the little guys and will continue until I drop.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Feb 28, 2009)

I forgot to thank everyone who posted to this thread...Thanks!!


----------



## Shrike (Mar 1, 2009)

Travis K said:


> I get these just not this many.  They are only on my palms and fingers.  If I get any U-hairs on any other part of my skin I just itch a little bit, but my palms and fingers get those little water blisters.  Dishydrotic eczema, like mentioned above.
> 
> But my Ts are worth the itch.
> 
> Regards,


That doesn't look like much fun!  I've never had a reaction to urticating hairs so I consider myself pretty lucky.  Of course now that I've said that...


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 29, 2009)

i must be lucky too as two of my T's are hairkickers and i have never yet (touch wood) had a reaction to the hairs. .not even from my A.Genic which always kicks hairs. . i have handled her and so far havnt had even an itch from her


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 29, 2009)

My little B. albopilosum almost always kicks hairs at first but I have never had a reaction at all from it.  I must be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## willyomt (Mar 29, 2009)

O.K., to further complicate the issue/question, here's a follow up...Does anyone know if, over a period of time, one can develop an increasing sensitivity to urticating hairs?  The reason I ask, is because I've kept Ts for 26 years now, and at first, I didn't have a problem at all with urticating hairs.  However now, after years of exposure, I have a fairly severe reaction to them, regardless of the species.  If I don't roll my sleeves down, wear rubber gloves, and button my shirt all the way up, I itch for DAYS after just watering my Ts.  

Just a side note - It'd take a lot more than that to make me give up the hobby!!!!!!!!


----------



## rejected1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I have Eczema and I get little rashes when my skin is in contact with urticating hairs. That's why I start collecting Old Worlds now. I had to wash with soap and rub medicated lotion (Lubriderm) on the skin for a few days. Sometimes I take Loratadine.


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 29, 2009)

My dad had a really bad reaction to my Seemani once. His hands swelled up really bad like boxing gloves. It just went away on its own about a week later.


----------



## Diggy415 (Mar 29, 2009)

i had something simular when i used my hands to mix up the substrate, my rash, bumps lasted for months, until Cortizone came to the rescue, all gone in 2 wks and no more....try that.


----------



## deathcrew (Mar 29, 2009)

willyomt said:


> O.K., to further complicate the issue/question, here's a follow up...Does anyone know if, over a period of time, one can develop an increasing sensitivity to urticating hairs?  The reason I ask, is because I've kept Ts for 26 years now, and at first, I didn't have a problem at all with urticating hairs.  However now, after years of exposure, I have a fairly severe reaction to them, regardless of the species.  If I don't roll my sleeves down, wear rubber gloves, and button my shirt all the way up, I itch for DAYS after just watering my Ts.
> 
> Just a side note - It'd take a lot more than that to make me give up the hobby!!!!!!!!


YES! As time goes on we all can develop an allergic reaction to different things ect. bee stings,poison oak ect. Witch brings me to a question I was never allergic to bee stings but now I have to go to the hospital if I get stung. Is it possible that a T. bite may give me the same reaction?

                     Don


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 29, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> YES! As time goes on we all can develop an allergic reaction to different things ect. bee stings,poison oak ect. Witch brings me to a question I was never allergic to bee stings but now I have to go to the hospital if I get stung. Is it possible that a T. bite may give me the same reaction?
> 
> Don


From what I have read about bee stings and T bites is that the reaction is not caused by envenomation but by the proteins in the venom.  A bee's sting would have different proteins than a T bite, so just because you are allergic to bee stings does not mean you will be allergic to a T's bite.  I really wouldn't chance it though.  The only way to find out is to get bit by a T and I can't say that would be fun.


----------



## Endagr8 (Mar 29, 2009)

wedge07 said:


> From what I have read about bee stings and T bites is that the reaction is not caused by envenomation but by the proteins in the venom.  A bee's sting would have different proteins than a T bite, so just because you are allergic to bee stings does not mean you will be allergic to a T's bite.  I really wouldn't chance it though.  The only way to find out is to get bit by a T and I can't say that would be fun.


I thought that tarantula venom is peptide-based, whereas a bee's venom is protein-based. :? :? :?


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I thought that tarantula venom is peptide-based, whereas a bee's venom is protein-based. :? :? :?


"Proteins are composed of 20 or more amino acids linked in a genetically controlled linear sequence into one or more long polypeptide chains."


----------



## Endagr8 (Mar 29, 2009)

wedge07 said:


> "Proteins are composed of 20 or more amino acids linked in a genetically controlled linear sequence into one or more long polypeptide chains."


Yes. While it's peptide-based, I believe it lacks amino acids, and therefore lacks protein.


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry T venom possesses protein fragments i.e. peptides.  I read too much, lol.


----------



## kenzie (Jul 8, 2010)

*Bad rash!*

My husband and I just experienced something new.  We have a friend that has 1000+ T's, and he asked if we could take care of them while he is on vacation for a while.  Of course we agreed.  My husband has always had a bad reaction to the hairs, but i have never really been affected, until now.  All we did was feed and water all of the spiders...still got us.  My husband has the rash all on his arms, hands and fingers.  My palms and fingers got the worst of it.  I found that hot water was soothing, and I wonder why people have said to avoid hot water.  I also thought that cold water made my hands dry and therefore made it a little more painful.  I definitely don't regret taking care of that many T's because it was an awesome experience to really see how a master works. I will definitely try and find some sort of preventative measures before attempting anything like it again though.  I'll let you all know if I find a good way to avoid a reaction other than just plain not handling T's.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2010)

It helps to keep the rooms and enclosures dusted well.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jul 8, 2010)

A HEPA air purifier never hurts, either (speaking from experience with allergies myself-pollen, dust, dog dander...)


----------

